# Keep checking the rally and show pages.



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

If you have`nt checked the rally list lately, keep checking, as there might be a new one added or you might find you can make one after all!!
Why not check the attendees lists, as you might find that someone you know is going and you would like to join them!! 
We have such a good membership base now, that it would be great to improve the attendees lists on the rallies/shows.



Suedi_55 
Rally Assistant.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

It's true they are easy to miss I must say

Carol

PS - Sue get well soon!


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Carol.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As Sue says keep checking folks as we do add to the list every so often.

They are all listed here

MHF Rallies & Meets

All you have to do is click on the blue bit for the rally you fancy and all the details are displayed.

If you want to join the rally then click on the blue bit that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Show/ Standard Rally"

This will add you to the rally list. If it is a show rally then you now have to book with the organiser i.e. Warners, Stone Leisure, Appletree, Event Developments etc.

If it is and ordinary standed rally then just do what it says in the description.

You should get an e.mail from us when you add your name to the rally list, once you have booked for show rallies just click on the link in the e.mail and that will confirm you on the rally list. This applies to all the rallies.

Jacquie


----------



## TASSLE (Sep 13, 2008)

We live near Brixham in south devon and would like to visit the show at Westpoint Exeter w/e 28 Feb. Is there a list of exhibitors available?
We could not go last year and I understand there weren't many there.
As we are fairly new to the motorhome game we always have a "shopping list"
Thanks


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tassle

Look here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=195

All info there, have a good time, but don't forget as a subscriber, those goodies you are looking for may be available from www.outdoorbits.com and you get a 5% discount! Always worth a look

Carol


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

There are currently, 
18 rallies and 2 meets on the rally page.
I`m sure there must be at least one we can tempt you to?  

Suedi_55 rally assistant.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Stanford Firework rally seems to have gone in the Rally list for August 
Mavis


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks good that meet doesn't it Mavis!

If anyone fancies going, have a look at it, link below, you'll have to be quick though there only looks to be 2 places left 8O 8O

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=206


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

clianthus said:


> Looks good that meet doesn't it Mavis!
> 
> If anyone fancies going, have a look at it, link below, you'll have to be quick though there only looks to be 2 places left 8O 8O
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=206


Thanks for that I have saved it in my favourites
Why couldn't I find it though??
It looks good yes and I have the tickets already for that and the Pamphlets that came with it make it sound a great display
Mavis


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Mavis

It is right at the bottom of the Meets listings which are under the Rally listings:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Spring is here. The sun is out, and it`s time to think about your hols.
Check the rally/meets lists and add your name to the ones you fancy  

suedi_55 rally assistant.


----------

